# MacAddict... ?



## Nummi (Jan 13, 2002)

Have any of you been to the MacAddict website?  When someone says Macintosh... usually design is the first thing that enters people's minds.  MacAddict website.... yuck.  Nasty colors.  Who the heck picked those colors.  I.... just.... don't... understand how you could pick that ugly green color.  My little sister could make a better layout for a  site.  
MacAddict should heave a re-design contest... person that makes best re-design of their site wins a top-o-the line G4.


----------



## Jadey (Jan 13, 2002)

They're dedicated to their ugly lil design unfortunately.


----------



## Nummi (Jan 14, 2002)

"They're dedicated to their ugly lil design unfortunately"

   I know... and most of the layouts in their magazine a kinda crappy too.  Like a child made them.  Why don'y they hire me?  I am only a junior in high school and I can make a better design.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 15, 2002)

Yes, MacAddict needs a website facelift.  Look at their graphics in the OS X sections!  All pixelated and blurry.  Yes, as you say Nummi, their color selection is awefull.  They make such a good magazine (I am a subscriber) you would think they could do better on their own website.

Hey Nummi, email MacAddict.  Tell them that you think "their site could be done better" (don't say "hey dudes, you have an ugly site and I want to design it"  ) then list a few things you noticed could be done better.  Let them know that you could do it and give them samples of your work.  Hey, its worth a try, the worst they could say is "no thanks"  The most important thing is be courteous, kind and very professional.  Don't give them a price quote in your first contact but in the second or third after you have them hooked (the same as you don't yank on your fishing rod until the fish bites if you know what I mean)

Give it your best shot and my congrats if you get the job!

Albert


----------



## Nummi (Jan 16, 2002)

" then list a few things you noticed could be done better."

   I did that a long time ago.... no reply.  And they have put ppl's letters in the the "letters" section of the mag, talking about the web site.  they said they are sticking with it.  

   If they realy did ask me to re-design their site... I would do it pro bono.  I will do any "Mac" site for free.


----------



## Jadey (Jan 16, 2002)

Just recently in one of their magazines (or on their site - can't remember which) they had it as a FAQ question that "No you cannot redesign our site". A lot of people must ask. So as I've said, they're dedicated to their nasty design.


----------



## Finder (Jan 31, 2002)

Those guys are just a bunch of Zany wanna bees... One day that weak attempt to capture the Mac communities view will fold and we wil be all reading Mac Home Magazine.. which is actually beter designed and more engaging.


----------



## Jadey (Jan 31, 2002)

I don't not like the MacAddict magazine. It's really hit or miss. Some issues are incredible, others are trash. Their covers have been getting more boring though. This is interesting, since one of the first issues they had (maybe even the first) was comparing MacUser's magazine covers to MacWorld and saying it had really turned from a wild, exciting consumer magazine to a more professional viewpoint MacWorld clone. MacAddict's covers are now doing the same. Their web site though.. *shudder*


----------



## Nummi (Jan 31, 2002)

Jadey, lets start our own mac magazine.  How does that sound?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 2, 2002)

FINE! don'y answer me !  All you had to do is say "no".     


look, you made Jerry cry!


----------



## Jadey (Feb 2, 2002)

Hehe... sorry, didn't visit these thread in time to answer back before you did. In a way, we are making our own lil Mac magazine - it's the Press 3 newsletter, headed up by kilowatt. Volunteer for it! Who knows how far it'll go.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

We can send it by email to our writers and fans from Press3.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *it's the Press 3 newsletter, headed up by kilowatt. Volunteer for it! Who knows how far it'll go.  *



 hey!  I am in if you are in


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 6, 2002)

MacAddict has always been squirrely with color and typographics and apparently with now with overall function.  Like they tried to be a bit too hip and out there with Wired I'd say, and though having failed for the most part it has become a significant part of the MacAddict brand.


----------



## Jadey (Feb 6, 2002)

However, bright, distinguishable colours and hideousness need not go hand in hand. 

Interesting also that they're abandoning this approach for their magazine covers, but still insist on it for their web site.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

yeah.. their latest cover is ok.  not much art value... but it looks nice.


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *However, bright, distinguishable colours and hideousness need not go hand in hand.*



Too true, too true.

To be honest I don't think I've actually seen a MacAddict since perhaps the 4th issue, them appearing as such a frivolous eyesore was the main reason I never subscribed...


----------



## Nummi (Feb 8, 2002)

you should still get the mag.  most of the time they have some good stuff in there.  plus... you get a CD with some good apps in it.


----------



## rinse (Feb 8, 2002)

i find the issues to be pretty vapid.

sure it is cool that had overclocking in the latest issue, but the reviews are better in MacWorld, the Software CD is unimportant as I have DSL, and the chessy HOW-TO do video effects is is horrible.

it is great that we as mac users have some choice in journalism, but these guys need to do a better job.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 14, 2002)

everyone once and a while they have a good article... the all games issue ticked me off.  I do not care about games!  And they have that overclocking thing every year.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 14, 2002)

Hello, Mac Brain!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *Hello, Mac Brain! *




Hello herve!  it is great to be back.  YOU BETTER WATCH IT.  you last post.  I got kicked off for posts like that.  *(%@#*&^%Q#*&$^%$*&#^


----------



## MDLarson (Feb 27, 2002)

One thing I like about MacAddict is their little guy named "Max".  I like the forum smilies a lot better over there.  Not saying that they're bad here, but they're just boring here.   

I definately agree that their website sucks more and more everytime I think about it.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 7, 2002)

April 2002 MacAddict... I want my fricken money back.  April fools jokes are crappy. MacOSX vs XP article is stupid as hell.  It was so dumb, I wanted windows XP while reading it.


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 9, 2002)

Yeah, I had the same thoughts.  This was the issue I decided to not resubscribe.  The Mac OS X vs. Windows XP article was embarrasing.


----------



## vic (Mar 9, 2002)

i used to buy their magazines whne i was a mac newbe, i loved them actualy (2years ago) and they made the whole macworld so much fun, their articles were funnier copared to macworld and that is the main reason i bought it, now they don't appeal to me because i know everythng they are going to talk about in the magazine month before, and well, it just gets boring after awhile, anyway where is press3 newsletter i've been hearing about? howw does it work?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 12, 2002)

they do not actually work at MacAddict.  They just mess around all day.  I mean... just watch the *stupid* staff movies.  blahhhhh.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

HEY !  MacAddict issue 69 is not bad!  good networking article. And a free sound app.  And they said Adobe InDesign is better than Quark X-Press. AHAHAHAH. good job MacAddict.  I hope Quark dies.


----------



## vic (Apr 8, 2002)

nummi, you are wrong, or macaddict is wrong, quark is better than indesign. indesign is ms office of layout apps, bloated and slow. try quark in os 9 and indesign in os 9 and you will see what i mean, quark is a smooth ride, indesign is moneyware.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *nummi, you are wrong, or macaddict is wrong, quark is better than indesign. indesign is ms office of layout apps, bloated and slow. try quark in os 9 and indesign in os 9 and you will see what i mean, quark is a smooth ride, indesign is moneyware. *



  I have XPress 4.0.  I do not think I will get 5.0  It is not out for OS X.  that is what I want now.  It is time to leave OS9.  Right now... I think XPress is better than Indesign.  But I want Adobe to come out on top.


----------



## vic (Apr 17, 2002)

no you don;t u dont want adobe to come on top, not when they will charge you 500+ dollars for their products.. oh wait... nevermind - admit it adobe has a monopoly in the graphics industry and they are slowly but surely startng to price thei products acordingly.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 18, 2002)

XPRESS COSTS MORE than InDesign. !They do not have a monopoly... Macromedia has a huge market share.


----------



## vic (Apr 18, 2002)

macromedia is web adobe is print. two diffenet markets. quark costs a lot, but if quark dies, which is what some people have sid they wished around her, the adobe will start chargin as much. they just need converts now. see so indesigns price is low because of compewtition, so you should with for even more companies to come up with good publishing products. then prices wil be even lower. makes sense?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 18, 2002)

Yes... you do make sense. I just wish the evil suits (business men) were not in control of Adobe.... or any company.


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 18, 2002)

I personally like MacAddict, here are my reasons why.

1. The CD.

2. They write on the level of the intermediate and beginner user. Most who subscribe to the magazine are not "power users" like most of us.

3. They write about many things I already know, but sometimes they write about something that is new to me, and it peaks my interest. Many times I have become aware of something because it was featured in an article.

4. It brings variety to the Mac publishing world. (As previously mentioned.)

5. And last but not least on my short list: They print what they want, the way they want, and don't care one snit about what anybody else thinks. I agree that most of the time the design is bad, and the commentaries and articles are on the vapid side, but they do it with such irreverence and disdain of what is "acceptable" by the computing society at large, that it's a blast to read. Could you imagine working in a place that is secure enough with itself to actually let their employees act in such a manner. Most of us would dream of being in that type of environment.

</rant>


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeah... that is a reason I want to get into graphic design.  At my Dad's work... they just mess around ALL day.  they come in late.. bring their dogs to work... just leave for lunch without telling anyone... download MP3s all day on the T1 line.  that is great.  if you love you job, you will not work a day in your life.  

  But you have to admit, MacAddcit spits out a lot of worthless crap.


----------



## MDLarson (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *At my Dad's work... they just mess around ALL day.  they come in late.. bring their dogs to work... just leave for lunch without telling anyone... download MP3s all day on the T1 line.  that is great.*


Great for who?  Certainly not the business. 

They must do *some* work


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MDLarson _
> *
> Great for who?  Certainly not the business.
> 
> They must do some work *



 well yeah, they do work.  but they have a lot of fun doing it


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 23, 2002)

I just wanted to say that the new MacAddict (july 2002) is much better with their design/layout.  And the holder for the CD is cool.  I like the font.  Anyone know what font that is.  The font they used for "MAYA", "PAINTER 7", and "FLASH MX" ???

 Now they just need to at least fix the colors on their web site.


----------

